# WYL - Wattyl Limited



## still_in_school (10 December 2004)

Hi Guys,

have been looking at WYL today, is today a possible entry?


----------



## still_in_school (10 December 2004)

*Re: WYL ?*

Technically the Charts are showing a long primary uptrend, but also that WPL seems to be in a flag pattern, recently WPL looks like it trade to have a break out with no success.

other than that technical indicators look bullish...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (12 December 2004)

*Re: WYL ?*

Hi Guys,

just wondering if any of the technical traders, who are quite good at Fibonacci Retracement, if you could possilbly tell me, if my fibonacci lines for retracement on WYL, is correct in the same way you would position, your retracement lines?

but also, on a fibonacci predicted price movement, would $3.96, be accurate in saying, that would be the next possible retracement?

Cheers,
sis

ps.. many thanks in advance


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2004)

*Re: WYL ?*

Still.

Fib can be placed on any confirmed high or low.

Most commomnly on the RECIENT MOST SIGNIFICANT High and low.

Remember Fib is not an exact science and your very early attempting to pick a retracement from the current low as its not confirmed (YET) that this is infact a low.

Once price turns up the Fib projection is just that a projection it isnt set in concrete that it will trade to that price.
If the low your using then getstaken out AGAIN by a lower low AFTER the first fib line analysis is drawn then the whole projection analysis alters again.

This is tha nature of the PREDICTIVE beast wether it be Fib, Elliot,Gann whatever the analysis can be dynamic and frustrating for people following it as the exponents are constantly altering their calls due to changing price action.

If you think thats difficult(Predicting) Then try trading with this stuff!

tech


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2004)

*Re: WYL ?*

SIS some Fib Stuff.


----------



## vince (22 August 2006)

Hi , Looking at WYL price of $2.90 its paying a special ff div of 40c giving it a grossed up total of 19.6% But the company is still paying its final ff div for 2006 to be announced today  so the potential is there to expand on that  by  another 5% I guess the bonus is this may run up to its 2 ex. dates, and keep in mind that 25%+ is for the month of September .Cheers Vin


----------



## vince (23 August 2006)

Hi Posted on WYL first thing yesterday  morning it was $2.90 it is now is $3.07 but since then has announced another div @6cents ff , currently at $3.07 it is still at 20%, grossed up, both divs the 40c ff and 6c ff to be paid in a few weeks, this stock will still run up to ex dates . ps. up 23 cents in 2 days with more to come !!! Cheers  Vin


----------



## Brengun (9 October 2008)

Don't know what to make of this one atm.
What do you think?
Is it a floundering duck or a cignet about to turn into a swan?
Puzzling.


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 June 2010)

This stock has jumped in price recently on a takeover offer by US based Valspar. Closely connected to US based Lowe's, the company making plans with Woolies to take on Bunnings in Retail Hardware. 

Here's a story about it from 3 weeks ago. I only just plodded over it on the net today. 

*Regulators should probe if bid for Wattyl was leaked* 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...he-lid-on-wattyl/story-e6frg9if-1225871284539

BILL Mansfield, the boss of US paint-maker Valspar, appears to have timed his run into Australia to match that of his friends at Lowe's in their hardware joint venture with Woolworths.

This explains why Mansfield was happy to place a 56 per cent premium on Wattyl's stock price with his $1.30-a-share bid for the company.

What is extraordinary is that after the approach was made in the morning, in a matter of 90 minutes the Wattyl stock price rose 5.7 per cent to 83c.

Even more extraordinary was the fact that the stock closed at 74c last Friday, and in two days -- in a rough market -- the stock managed to increase in value by 11 per cent.

Better still, for a stock which trades 132,00 shares a day on average, there were 164,000 traded in 90 minutes yesterday before the ASX called a halt to trade at Wattyl's request.

One could hazard a guess that the impending deal leaked.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.

End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.

Now it's over to the corporate plods to find out how.


----------

